# E-mail por cada post?



## Mei

Hola a todos!

¿Cómo se puede deshabilitar la opción de que te envien un e-mail cada vez que escribes un post? Es que no me acuerdo... 

Gracias.

Mei


----------



## Sallyb36

si vas a user control panel, y cambia opcciones, puedes ver que hay una opcion para enviar un e-mail cuando alguien responde, puedes escoger de alli a no recibir los e-mails.


----------



## danielfranco

¡Hola, Mei!
Creo que en "User control panel" tienes la opción de modificar las opciones (argh, perdón por semejante rebuzno...), y una de las opciones es de no recibir emilios cada que contestan un hilo donde has participado.
Ojalá te ayude esto. Saludotes Tex-Mex.


----------



## Mei

Pero no me sale esa opción: 



> El modo invisible te permite navegar los foros sin aparecer en la lista de "Usuarios en línea"
> Modo invisible





> Puedes elegir permitir a otros usuarios descargar una vCard que contiene tu email y nombre de usuario.
> 
> Si deseas mantener tu email privado desactiva esta opción.
> Permitir descarga de vCard





> De cuando en cuando los administradores de este foro pueden querer enviarte mensajes por email.
> 
> Si no deseas recibir estos mensajes deshabilita esta opción.                          Recibir correo del staff de este foro
> Puedes permitir a otros usuarios del foro enviarte un email. Recibir email de otros usuarios







> Cuando creas una nueva discusión o respondes a una tendrás la opción de agregar esa discusión a tu lista de discusiones suscritas, con la opción de recibir una actualización por correo cuando hayan nuevas respuestas.
> 
> No suscribirse                                 Ver actualizaciones en panel de control                                 Recibir actualizaciones por correo                                 Recibir actualizaciones diarias por correo                                 Recibir actualizaciones semanales por correo                                                                                       Suscripción a discusiones:





> Este foro tiene un sistema de mensajes privados, que le permite a otros usuarios enviarte un mensaje de forma privada.
> 
> Si no quieres enviar ni recibir mensajes privados puedes desactivarlos. 						 					 					 						Habilitar mensajes privados
> El foro puede enviarte un email cada vez que alguien te envíe un mensaje privado. 						 						 							Recibir un email con cada mensaje privado nuevo
> Si estás navegando el foro y recibes un nuevo mensaje privado el sistema puede mostrarte un diálogo informándote del nuevo mensaje. 						 						 							Avisarme de nuevos mensajes privados cuando esté en línea



Y ya esta... lo demás es "Elementos visibles en el post", "Modo de ver las discusiones", "Número de posts por página", "Mostrar discusiones con fecha", "Fecha & Hora" y "
Opciones misceláneas"

Mei


----------



## danielfranco

> Cuando creas una nueva discusión o respondes a una tendrás la opción de agregar esa discusión a tu lista de discusiones suscritas, con la opción de recibir una actualización por correo cuando hayan nuevas respuestas.
> 
> No suscribirse Ver actualizaciones en panel de control Recibir actualizaciones por correo Recibir actualizaciones diarias por correo Recibir actualizaciones semanales por correo Suscripción a discusiones:



¡Esta es la buena, Mei mei! En serio que sí... Y también como dijeron, en thread tools hay una opción. (Me costó encontrar la respuesta porque no sabía lo que dicen estas opciones en español... mi browser lo tengo en inglés)
Que tengas un buen día.


----------



## Mei

danielfranco said:
			
		

> ¡Esta es la buena, Mei mei! En serio que sí... Y también como dijeron, en thread tools hay una opción. (Me costó encontrar la respuesta porque no sabía lo que dicen estas opciones en español... mi browser lo tengo en inglés)
> Que tengas un buen día.



Aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ooooooookiiiiiiiiisssss!!!!!

Muchas gracias Daniel!!!! Yay!  

See ya!

Mei


----------



## Jana337

Mei, the change won't affect subscriptions to old thread. Unfortunately, you will have to unsubscribe manually, here. At least the software will let you select 20 threads. 

Jana


----------



## danielfranco

Thank you, miss Jana! I didn't know we had this tool available. Very cool.


----------



## Mei

Yes, thank you Jana! 

Mei


----------

